# info new avatar will not be changed linked to the musicworld



## tagliatelle (Jan 15, 2002)

no message


----------



## julguribye (Jan 15, 2002)

huh...your avatar will not be changed?

why am I asking? why do I care? 
It's Herveiness!!


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

and then nine days later you changed it


----------



## julguribye (Jan 25, 2002)

and you have a new avatar too ed

is it you?


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

he he

it is a simple yet vaguely similar self portrait. perhaps a bit wishful or a me from my past - my hairline doesn't reach down that far anymore 

thanks for noticing. so how are all you norske doing these days?


----------



## julguribye (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *thanks for noticing. so how are all you norske doing these days? *



You always ask that!

(As usual) We are doing great, and it's cold.

My avatar is a penguin (quicktime-penguin to be exact)

Because I like penguins, of course!
(like Linus Torvalds)


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

don't tell anyone but the truth is there is a special place in my heart for the norske and and other northern germanic peoples. I believe i have some of that northern germanic blood in me.  i am very interested in norsk mythology  Two of my cats are named Thor and Freya. Norsk Gods and Goddesses are very much included in my religious/spiritual practices. i am not really asatru, but have a strong leaning that way.

besides you, ksv and voice just seem to be really nice people and i like you for reasons beyond any of those mentioned above. i just like talking to you every now and then about something other than tech stuff. 

so i'm glad you are good. i know you will laugh when i tell you it has been cold here lately too. we have had frost on our car windshields in the morning. we have been getting record lows this week!! 

any chance you have ever met any spruiells over there?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2002)

Hmmmm ... herve you changed your avatar a day or two ago...is this message in time delay ?


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

ok, i changed mine again tonite. i think i found one i will be happy with for a while. this one really does look quite a bit like me. maybe the hairline is still a little off, but..... 

"he's a rainbow, combing colors thru his hair"
- rolling stones paraphrased

sung to the tune of an apple commercial


----------



## julguribye (Jan 26, 2002)

That new profile avatar was much cooler Ed.

And sorry, never met any Spruiells 

You know: over 8 million of the american people that live in the states, have nordic/norsk relasted blood  (thats what i've heard in history class)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2002)

Nice avatar ed 
I;ve had mine be the same sine post #666 

Where is herve ?


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

thanks, i think it is better, too. 


and i think huge numbers of those nordic americans live around minnesota and wisconsin. do they also teach you in history that it was the vikings who first discovered the americas and not columbus?

what is norsk word for vikings?

and have you ever read the eddas?


----------



## julguribye (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *thanks, i think it is better, too.
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, the vikings (vikingene) were there first!

Norsk: Viking-Vikingen-Vikinger-Vinkingene
English: Viking-The Viking-Vikings-The Vikings

I've never read the eddas, but I think it's some scripts from Nordic Mytholgy. Is that right? (I think there is something called "Snorre" too.)


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 26, 2002)

I just changed mine too. 

Here's the original:





(Steve Jobs, Fred Durst, Chester Bennington and Wes Borland)

Her's the new one:




(Steve Jobs, Fred Durst, Dave Grohl, Johnathan Davis, Chester Bennington and Wes Borland)

All I did was add Dave Grohl from Foo Fighters and Johnathan Davis from Korn.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 26, 2002)

Why? Is that your idols? Or you simply like them?


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

yes, the eddas are connected with nordic mythology. they are one of the few written accounts we have of the religion of vinkingene. one of the most famous translators of the eddas is Snorri Sturluson. I am not sure if that is the snorre you are referring to or not.

thanks for the translations. very well presented so as to be easily understood 

i used to spend lots of time studying norsk myths and sagas. unfortunately not much time for it in recent years and so my mind is rusty on details.

the most important thing i think i learned from the eddas is to not trust people immediately. and rather than give strangers the truth or say nothing to them, give them harmless misinformation and see how they use it. if they try to harm you with it then you know not to trust them. those old vikinger were pretty smart. that is why they were the last in europe to be Christianized.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Why? Is that your idols? Or you simply like them? *


I just enjoy them except for Steve, who is an idol.


----------

